#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Nebosh International General Certificate/ Nebosh Oil & Gas Intl Certificate in Egypt

## waleedsalama

*      Nebosh IGC 
       Nebosh IOG
          .
 :   -  * 

   :
    +      .
:
    ,          :          ,     -                 ,     HSE    ,  ,         .

 :     (    ).

*Nebosh International General Certificate*

    IGC :
-    3  (  1,2         2.5 )                .

 :          (    ?????   |           -     )        .

 :    30       .
 :          ,                   .
 :   29  2011  ,    30  2011.
 :   28   2012   ,    28  2011.

*Nebosh Oil & Gas International Caertificate*

       IOG:
-              2.5 .
 :        (    ????   |           -     )        .

 :    20       .
 :                   .

* :   29  2011  ,    30  2011.
 :   28   2012   ,    28  2011*.

        (     )

  :    +        +   +   +    +       +    .
__________________________________________________  __________

:      :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 




1-    
2-          


3-    /   /   
4-               .
5-       .

 ,
.  


 : 0168046250

Mode of Study: Open & Distance Learning

Exam place: Sofitel Cairo Maadi Towers Hotel (business center)
Cornish El Nil, Maadi, 11431- Cairo, Egypt.
Cairo - 11431
CAIRO


Contact: Mr. Waleed Morsy
Phone: 0168046250

email:  salamawaleed@yahoo.com
See More: Nebosh International General Certificate/ Nebosh Oil & Gas Intl Certificate in Egypt

----------

